# Antena cubica doble para georadar



## lothar83 (Oct 11, 2007)

Holas a todos!
Les escribo por que necesito una pequeña ayuda. Yo estoy escribiendo mi tesis acerca de antenas. Y bueno, los profes con los que voy a empezar a hacer el trabajo estan desarrollando un georadar (que cuando este listo sera enviado a la antartida)
La idea inicial es acerlo con las antenas cubicas dobles (o cuadraticas, quad, etc) o alguna modificacion de las mismas.
Mi tarea inicial es conseguir la mayor cantidad de información posible acerca de estas antenas, cualquier estudio profundo hecho antes sera de mucha utilidad, ya que sabremos de donde partir con las investigaciones, y no perderemos tiempo haciendo lo que ya alguien ha investigado.
Yo he buscado en internet y he encontrado mucha información acerca de estas antenas (double quad) *pero no he encontrado nada serio*  
Todo lo que he podido recolectar son construcciones de radioaficionados y una que otra descripcion de la antena, pero nada profundo.
Nosotros estamos particularmente interesados en que la antena trabaje en un diapason de frecuencias lo suficientemente ancho (asi lo exige el georadar) pero aun no me han dicho en que diapason concretamente.

Voy a estar muy agradecido por cualquier información al respecto, o si alguien supiese donde puedo encontrar una descripcion o estudio profundo acerca de estas antenas.


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 15, 2007)

Hola , como estas tan lejos ,te mando estas paginas, espero te ayuden, suerte un saludo 
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Radar_meteorológico
http://www.todoantenas.cl/


----------

